

Why Is Lawrence Lessig MIA In The Great SOPA Piracy Debate? - rdp
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-why-is-lawrence-lessig-mia-in-the-great-sopa-piracy-debate/

======
atdt
_The goal is a laudable one, but, frankly, it’s playing out at best as
quixotic and at worst as a Nader-like vanity project. Either way, it appears
unlikely to accomplish much of anything._

This isn't an argument -- it's a putdown, and one that could just as easily be
used to describe the cause of digital rights.

